# Should I let my dog hump his bed?



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not a fan of allowing of this behavior, personally. On the other hand, I did have a rescue dog that came with the habit and it never went past the bed. It was an attention-getting behavior is all.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

It's his bed!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think he is stressed. Address the stress.


----------

